# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Bashkimi nënë e bir

## ABytyqi

Takimi me nënën pas 16 vjetësh

Tek kur e kam përfunduar shkollën fillore e kam kuptuar se nëna ime është e gjallë dhe jeton në një qytet tjetër, është shprehur G. H., 17-vjeçare. Ajo ka bërë të ditur se babai i saj kurrë nuk e ka lejuar atë që të shkojë në vizitë tek dajat, por një ditë, në bisedë me shoqe, e ka kuptuar që nënën e ka gjallë dhe dajat e saj janë nga Prishtina 4 Shtator, 2009 



Fëmijëria është mosha më e mirë e jetës së njeriut. Mirëpo, kjo nuk do të thotë që të gjithë ata kanë një jetë të lumtur. Disa nga ta jetojnë në kushte të vështira ekonomike, u duhet të punojnë e jo të lozin me moshatarët apo të mësojnë. Disa të tjerë nuk e kanë as ngrohtësinë familjare, pasi që njëri prind ju ka vdekur apo janë ndarë. Këto janë raste mjaft të ndjeshme të fëmijëve, të cilët deshën apo jo janë të detyruar të rriten nën mëshirën e të afërmve të tyre. Akoma më keq qëndron gjendja tek ata fëmijë të cilët jetojnë me prindër të divorcuar dhe nga momenti i ndarjes së tyre njërin nga ta nuk e shohin më kurrë. Ka edhe të atillë të cilët pas mese 20 vjetëve e kuptojnë që njëri nga prindërit që nuk e ka parë që nga fëmijëria e hershme nuk i ka vdekur, por është gjallë dhe që nga divorci nuk i është lejuar ta takojë nënën e vet.

Privimi nga e drejta për ta takuar njërin prind
Përderisa në shtetet e ndryshme perëndimore në rast të ndarjes së prindërve fëmija mund të jetojë me cilin prind të dëshirojë, tek ne ndodh e kundërta, për shkak të mentalitetit të cilin e kemi që nga e kaluara. Po ashtu, në shtetet e zhvilluara demokratike fëmijët kanë të drejtë ti shohin prindërit e tyre sa herë që kanë dëshirë, kurse tek ne ata privohen nga kjo e drejtë. Ne jemi dy fëmijë, babi dhe mami im janë ndarë para shumë vjetëve, për shkak që nuk kanë gjetur gjuhë të përbashkët. Mua dhe vëllanë na ka rritur njerka. Të rritesh me prindër të ndarë është shumë vështirë. Këtë mund ta kuptojë vetëm ai fëmijë i cili e ka përjetuar një gjë të tillë. Unë nuk e kam ditur që e kam nënën gjallë, pasi që më kanë thënë se ka vdekur. Tek kur e  kam përfunduar shkollën fillore e kam kuptuar se nëna ime është e gjallë dhe jeton në një qytet tjetër, është shprehur  G. H., 17-vjeçare. Ajo ka bërë të ditur se babai i saj kurrë nuk e ka lejuar atë që të shkojë në vizitë tek dajat, por një ditë, në bisedë me shoqe, e ka kuptuar që nënën e ka gjallë dhe dajat e saj janë po ashtu nga Prishtina. Ngrohtësia dhe dashuria e nënës ndaj fëmijëve ndryshon shumë nga ngrohtësia e personave të tjerë. Mua gjithmonë diçka nga brenda më ka thënë që nëna ime gjendet diku, por këtë gjë e kam kuptuar shumë vonë. Është moment i papërshkruar takimi im me nënën pas 16 vjetëve. Të rritesh me njerkë është shumë e vështirë. Ajo kurrë nuk mund të dojë dhe të këshillojë sikurse nëna biologjike, ka shpjeguar ajo.

Ndarja ndikon
negativisht në rritjen e fëmijëve
Sociologët kanë theksuar se ndarja e çifteve ndikon shumë negativisht tek fëmijët, për faktin se kontaktin më të madh fëmijët e kanë me prindër. Ndarja e çifteve ndikon direkt te fëmijët, meqë më të vegjlit kontaktin më të madh e kanë me prindërit, duke e kaluar pjesën më të madhe të kohës së tyre. Fëmijët edhe socializmin në të shumtën e rasteve e përvetësojnë nga prindërit e tyre, ka thënë Ilir Rexha, sociolog. Sipas tij, kur një çift ndahet, nga fëmijët shkëputet një pjesë e socializmit te tyre dhe natyrisht ndihet mungesa e theksuar e njërit prind.Fëmija duke qenë pjesë e gjithë atij zhvillimi apo procesi dhe duke i parë për së afërmi grindjet apo mospajtimet mes prindërve, e mundon personalitetin e tij, duke u munduar që të kuptojë çdo gjë dhe në raste të tilla është shumë e vështirë, ka sqaruar ai.

Një moment i vështirë
Ndryshe nga G.H., vëllai i saj, A.H., nuk e kujton fare nënën e tij, pasi që ka qenë vetëm tre muajsh kur i janë ndarë mami me babin. Momentin kur unë jam njoftuar me nënën time është momenti më i vështirë dhe njëkohësisht më i lumturi në jetën time. Derisa i kam mbushur 7 vjet nuk e kam njohur nënën time, pasi që kur janë ndarë me babin kam qenë disa muajsh.
Jeta me prindër të ndarë është shumë e vështirë, sidomos kur nuk e njeh nënën, ka thënë ai. Për mua dhe motrën është përkujdesur gjyshja dhe gjyshi, pasi që ata nuk kanë dashur që të na lënë në duar të njerkës.
Nuk mund të them që ajo nuk është kujdesur për neve, por gjyshja dhe gjyshi janë munduar aq sa kanë pasur mundësi të mos na lënë për asgjë keq, mirëpo ngrohtësinë e nënës nuk mund ta ofrojë askush, ka thënë ai, duke shtuar se shpeshherë e ka rrahur babai i saj për sherre të vogla, ngase këtu ka pasur ndikim njerka.

Inferior nga të tjerët
Rritja e fëmijëve me prindër të ndarë, sipas sociologëve, i ka edhe pasojat e veta, për faktin se atyre ju mungon njëri prind.Pasojat e rritjes së prindërve me njërin prind  natyrisht se janë evidente. Fëmija gjatë gjithë kohës e ndjen mungesën e njërit prind, qoftë babës apo nënës, dhe ai  mund të ndihet inferior në rrethin ku jeton me bashkëmoshatarët e tij. Duke qenë se fëmija rritet pa njërin prind dhe duke pasur parasysh faktin se babai apo nëna nuk mund të luajë rolin e dyfishtë, atëherë pasojat janë evidente. Këta fëmijë, që rriten në një mes problematik, janë kandidatë potencialë që problemet të cilat i kanë pasur gjatë fëmijërisë së tyre ti manifestojnë edhe tek pasardhësit e tyre, ka pohuar sociologu Rexha. Megjithatë, sipas tij, nëse ka shumë grindje, mospajtime dhe probleme në mes prindërve, më e mirë do ishte ndarja me kohë. Çifti duke pasur vazhdimisht probleme dhe mosmarrëveshje në prezencë të fëmijëve, atëherë këto grindje ndikojnë negativisht në rritjen e tyre. Sidoqoftë, të rralla janë rastet kur bashkëshortët nuk gjejnë gjuhë të përbashkët dhe bëjnë përpjekje që për hir të fëmijëve të kalojnë jetë të mirë dhe  kjo vështirë që është e mundur. Sa më shumë që të ketë vonesa, pasojat do jenë më të mëdha, ka theksuar sociologu.

Rrëfen 26-vjeçari
V. L. është 26-vjeçar, i cili deri para një viti nuk e ka ditur kë e ka pasur nënë. Atij asnjëherë në jetë nuk i ka shkuar mendja që ndonjëherë mund ta takojë nënën e tij. Unë jam rritur vetëm me babin, kam jetuar jashtë Kosovës, dhe babai asnjëherë nuk më ka dhënë sqarime detale për nënën time.
Vetëm para një viti e kam kuptuar të vërtetën, që nëna ime është e martuar diku tjetër dhe jeton në Kosovë. Të rritesh pa nënë është shumë vështirë.
Në momente krizash, kur nuk kam gjetur përkrahje nga askush, më ka shkuar mendja edhe të bëjë vetëvrasje, pasi që, përveç babait, nuk kam pasur as vëllezër, as motra të tjera, është shprehur i emocionuar 26-vjeçari.
Të rritesh pa thirrur asnjëherë nënë dhe mos ta ndjesh kurrë ngrohtësinë e saj është sikur mos të jetosh fare.Fal Zotit tash, pas mese 20 vjetëve, e di kush më ka lindur dhe arsyet pse janë ndarë prindërit. Shumë më lehtë do ta përballoja rritjen pa njërin prind sikurse ta dija të vërtetën e fatit të prindërve të mi kur kam qenë fëmijë sesa tani, por prapë se prapë e falënderojë Zotin që jam takuar me të dhe kurrë nuk do të jetoj larg saj dhe do të kujdesem për të deri në vdekje, ka pohuar V. L.
Valentina REXHA

----------


## Enii

prekese  :buzeqeshje:  ...

----------

